# Can't get my gravel clean!



## KEITH THOMPSON (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
I am just about toset up my 260 litre tank and bought the 5mm pea gravel for the substrate. It says to wash it till the water is clean. I have 25kg to wash and despite spending a whole day on it yesterday (sore fingers!) I don't seem to be able to get the water to be completely clear. Is this normal please? Will it matter that much?
Any feedback welcome.

Keith T


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Are you supposed to clean gravel?

I don't. Fish seem fine


my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This is a new setup, new gravel, cleaning before putting it into the tank.

Depending on the gravel, some won't come entirely clean. You can try using a colander and just washing a little at a time or go ahead and put it into the tank and slowly fill it. Put extra floss in your filter to help take out any floating matter.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

You'll never get it all cleaned up. The main purpose is to wash away in debris that may be in amongst the gravel. With exception to sand, I do it exactly as Susan has mentioned and use a colander. When one batch it "cleaned", I immediately put it in the tank. Pack your filter with extra floss during this process. Your water might turn a bit cloudy but if you do it right, it will be slim to none. (I.e..lower the gravel all the way to the bottom and then slowly pour it out).


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

i let one of my boyfriends friends wash the gravel when we first set up our first 55 and i didnt find out till later that he only did a lazy quick rinse...tank was cloudy for a day but the filter had it crystal in 2 days.


----------



## cichlidkeeper (Jul 13, 2009)

i like the way you say that nicole. how you LET one of your boyfriends do it for you. *r2 how many boyfriends do you have? j/k *#666 what a lazy bastard.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

cichlidkeeper said:


> i like the way you say that nicole. how you LET one of your boyfriends do it for you. *r2 how many boyfriends do you have? j/k *#666 what a lazy bastard.


my boyfriend's friend... and i just have the one lol


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*I wanted to hear the answer to that one myself keeper LOL, anywho, i agree with susan as well, *


----------



## tongwk (Jun 13, 2009)

i just rinse 2-3 times and put into the tank. the filter will take care of the cloudy water


----------

